# Slow Server??



## Gary D (3 Oct 2007)

To Admin,
Is your Server getting overloaded with demand?
I have noticed recently that pages takes ages to access or refresh. Doesn't seem to happen on other sites so I don't think it's my 'puter.
Any plans for an upgrade?

Gary.


----------



## Shaun (4 Oct 2007)

Nope, AFAIK the server isn't getting overloaded.

I do host other sites on the server so there may be occasions where there is a short peak in _overall_ demand as Apache tries to dish out the requests, but there's plenty of bandwidth and the machine itself is no slouch!

No plans to upgrade though. If the forums are slow on occasion, well, I'm afraid you'll just have to grin and bear it 

It's not that I'm poor or anything, but I'm not so well-healed that I can afford a completely separate dedicated server for CycleChat. (Maybe if everyone sent me a lottery ticket in the post ... ?  - winning ones only please!)

Your's is the first post that has mentioned any performace issue with the forums - does anyone else have similar experiences on a regular basis?

If so, I'll hunt around the VB community forums and see if there's anything I can tweak to make it go faster.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Elmer Fudd (4 Oct 2007)

I've had similair problems Shaun, but I can live with it as I don't get 2 columns of flashing ads on the page, I tend to just shut IE and re-open and start again.
The only time it does bug me is when I've written a long reply and my computer says "cannot display web page". GRRRR !!!


----------



## Shaun (4 Oct 2007)

Just popped onto the VB community forums and it looks like there are several things you can do to optimise the software/server.

I'll look into this when I get some free time.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Panter (4 Oct 2007)

I find it slow quite frequently, particularly afternoons.

Its not a big deal, its always worth the wait, the only time it really irritates is when I've just typed a lengthy reply and its been lost as IE has timed out.


----------



## BentMikey (30 Oct 2007)

It's quite slow on the Nokia browser for some reason, as is bikeradar. Suspect there's something unusual about the pages to cause that particular problem, since it doesn't happen on other VB and phpBB forums. Otherwise performance on more normal windows computers has been fine for me.

I'm very grateful, thank you!


----------

